# Ford Jubilee problem



## Jubilee (May 15, 2014)

I have a Ford Jubilee tractor that will only run when the choke is all the way out. When I put the choke back in, it dies. I was told it's probably a carburator problem but would like to know for sure before spending money on a rebuild kit or new carburator.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Usually gum or varnish in the carb. The transfer tube becomes clogged and the carb. can't supply enough fuel with the choke off. If you can obtain a gasket kit, You can clean the carb. and most cases, just install new gaskets and be good to go!


----------



## Jubilee (May 15, 2014)

Thanks, I'll give it a go.


----------

